# Yay, my yearling red is coming next week!



## laurarfl (Aug 9, 2008)

So, I'm getting a new yearling red male from Bobby next week. Sooo excited! It's so fun to have something new!!! I'm kinda freaked out about the whole jowl thing, though. I wanted a male tegu to show the difference to my students (also why I wanted a red), but my other three tegus are female. They are smaller and sleek. It's hard to get used to the idea of that big neck!


----------



## Alek (Aug 9, 2008)

:lol: I think they look really cool with the jowls and congrats on the new baby red laurarfl


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah, well, since you wouldn't give me your male B/W.

just kidding....


----------



## HaskovoPunch (Aug 11, 2008)

*yes yes*

I hear that! mines coming too i got a male as well.


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 13, 2008)

I picked mine up at the PO today and he's great! Tame right out of the box and quite a stocky fella. I'll have to post pics, or have my teen upload them to photobucket or something.


----------

